# Wait.. your asking for what?



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Has this been posted before? I know we have had similar threads.

Lulu has just transformed herself into this new bird that I thought would never arrive. She has arrived, alright. This past month has been great.

Our bond has grown so much. The point of this thread..


Lulu enjoys sitting on my chest right underneath my chin. She plops herself down.. and then asks for my chin or my cheek to give her scritches!

I can only look downwards and see her little head bent in weird positions pressed up against my face.

It's SO funny. and it tickles.

So, does your 'tiel ask for a particular body part to give scritches? I think we've had a thread before like this .. or something similar. If so, sorry! I just think it's so funny.

I handed her to my bf b/c I like for them to hang out alot too. She was perched on his finger, and she started preening his facial hair. Also, he is peeling from a sunburn and she was helping him out by removing the dead skin. She didn't eat it, but it was really funny to watch!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol yeah Bailey LOVES under chin and cheek scratches! As for the preening he also loves my bfs how ever got in trouble the other day as he plucked!  must have been a bad hair I thought it was hilarious my bf did not  Bailey also makes a certain sound when he wants scratches!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Awww. That's sweet. My Doodle has started doing the same sort of thing. He doesn't want me to touch him with my fingers yet, but has taken to hopping onto my chest and climbing up to push the top of his head against my chin. He'll let me rub my nose on his beak and his crest, asking for and seeming to enjoy these cuddles. But he's still adamant about *no fingers.*


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

HEHE thats so cute. Yea petrie has just discoverd my face and my glasses... he will get his lil head on the bottom part of my glasses and "auto-pet" himself and then he ends up boogering up my glasses and it looks like a white out when hes done, and his crown always goes into my eye and catches my eyelashes it tickles too..

if he is perched on my finger and i have him close enough he his bump his beak on my noes to either give him kisses or scritches. when hes not he will just use my thumb but any other fingers... forget about it!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Kyla will turn her head right around so the top of her head is where her feet are and all the feathers around her face will be sticking out all crazy. It always make me laugh and of course she gets scritches. Ronan politely will bow his head towards me and fluff up all the feathers and wait patiently for me to notice, and if I don't then he gives me a peck. They're so cute.

Tiki likes glasses too, they are the only thing she likes about people. When I get them up every morning, she eagerly steps up on my figure waits for me to pretend to kiss her then grabs my glasses and gives them a good pull wiggle wiggle. lol


----------



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

Tia thinks my toes will give great scritches. She will squawk at them and put her head down right against them. She doesn't quite get that unfortunately they aren't going to give great scritches. Lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Jeep doesn't care what part of the body you offer him, he thinks they ALL give scritches!

And Cinnamon thinks that a finger means scratching...you go to get her to step up and she puts her head down instead. Super silly!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Luna thinks finger means head rub too, and almost never steps up! She also likes to think my computer mouse will give a good head rub, I guess considering she notices my hand uses it often. She also tries to get some of her toys to do so as well.

One thing that I don't appreciate is her trying to remove my freckles from my shoulders! 
lol It sure does hurt! Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep...mine are obsessed with that and my toe nail polish. They think toe nail polish means mommy wants a pedicure from them. Fuzzy is the worst because he's so persistent!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep my little one also insists that freckles must be removed as well as my tattoo  is very cute till he bites to hard


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

tattoos, facial hair, freckles....all of those, all the time. I consider it a blessing when Hemingway decides to just comb my hair


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Melgann said:


> Yep my little one also insists that freckles must be removed as well as my tattoo  is very cute till he bites to hard


LOL petrie has yet to try to remove my freckles... but he sure love my arm tattoo he tries to remove it as well Silly birds.


----------

